# .htaccess | Domain auf Unterverzeichnis weiterleiten



## TheSchmidey (13. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend,

wie im Titel schon beschrieben, brauche ich eine .htaccess weiterleitung für eine Domain. Diese wurde per CNAME auf meinen Server verwiesen, aber jetzt möchte ich dass sie in einen Unterordner umgeleitet wird. 

Beispiel:

externedomain: example1.com
serverdomain:   example2.com

example1.com auf example2.com/unterordner - wobei "unterordner" nicht angezeigt werden soll, einfach nur example1.com.

Greatz,
TheSchmidey


----------



## Napofis (13. Februar 2013)

Ein CNAME ist eine Alias für einen einen anderen Host.

Die Weiterleitung selber auf das Unterverzeichnis machst du nicht über die .htaccess sondern direkt über die Server Konfiguration.

Du gibst also bei example1.com die IP des Servers an. In der Serverkonfiguration von example2.com gibst du für die Domain 1 den Einstiegspunkt/Rootverzeichnis des entsprechenden Unterordners an.


----------



## TheSchmidey (13. Februar 2013)

Nein, ich habe das schonmal gemacht (und geschafft!) mittels htaccess. Nix Servereinstellungen  ich weiß bloß nicht wie's geht......


```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} www\.domain\.de
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ ordner/$1 [L,R=301]
```

Aber das funktioniert nicht...


----------



## Napofis (13. Februar 2013)

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /
RewriteRule ^ordner/(.*) /$1
```

Aber das wäre quatsch ...

Geht einfach in die Serverkonfiguration, dein Anbieter stellt dir bestimmt irgend eine Schnittstelle zur Verfügung. Dort wählst du einfach die Domain und setzt das Unterverzeichnis als Rootverzeichnis für die Domain, fertig. Ist einfacher und performanter.


----------



## TheSchmidey (13. Februar 2013)

hab ich schon...aber wie gesagt ich habe es schonmal geschafft mit einer domain...es is doch egal ob quatsch oder nicht es wäre nice wenn du einen htaccess code hättes (Y)


----------



## Napofis (13. Februar 2013)

Der ist doch oben?


----------



## TheSchmidey (13. Februar 2013)

aber ich will ja ne bestimmte domain weiterleiten. Es ist eine Domain sagen wir, example.de die hab ich auf example.com mit CNAME gemacht. Soweit so gut, es geht aber ich möchte dass sie jetzt in example.com/ordner weitergeleitet wird aber es soll immer noch example.de dranstehen


----------



## Napofis (14. Februar 2013)

Der Webspace ist aber der selbe oder?

Dann brauchst einmal die Weiterleitung von Domain A nach B und die Überschreibung des Links.

Ungefähr so:

```
RewriteEngine on
RewriteBase /

# Domain Weiterleitung
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} ^example\.com$ [NC]
RewriteRule (.*) http://example.de/$1 [L,R=301]

# Verzeichnis überschreiben
RewriteRule ^ordner/(.*) /$
```


----------



## TheSchmidey (14. Februar 2013)

So wieder ein Problem - auf die Seite, auf die die weiterleitung geht, hat SSL - mach ich das weg geht alles supi, aber ist der eintrag dabei, dann blockiert sich das.


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteBase /
RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST} !^www\.ssldomain\.de$
RewriteRule ^(.*)$ http://www.ssldomain.de/$1 [L,R=301]
```

in der SSL-Domain in confixx hab ich übrigens von http:// zu https:// angeklickt.


----------

